# Porcellio dilatatus and Porcellio laevis - Giant Canyon Isopods



## lizardminion (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm curious about these little buggers. Does anyone have a size comparison of one of these compared to, say, a coin of some sort? (preferably an American one )
Also, which one do you think is better? I like P. laevis because the colorz. No seriously, it's brown/dark orange! 

Also, isopods being crustaceans, when do they undergo metamorphosis and when are they larvae?


----------



## Camden (Mar 31, 2012)

To my knowledge, giant canyon isopods are a native US species found in southern California. they get to be roughly an inch long, whereas a normal isopod roughly grows to a centimeter. i personally like dilatatus better because it almost reminds me of a small cockroach..
as for when they go through metamorphosis, i'm not sure, but when I go collecting i always find tiny babies, so I would assume that they go through it while still in the mother, just educated guesses.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 31, 2012)

Porcellio dilatatus. I have some that are 7/8 of an inch. They reproduce like crazy and are super cool. I could not get the Porcellio laevis to reproduce with the same environmental conditions in another container. Maybe it was just me. My Porcellio laevis died out. HIGHLY recommended!!


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, there isn't any videos on these bugs. Nowhere on the net.
Anyone willing to change that?


----------



## Camden (Apr 2, 2012)

Vfox has a video somewhere of them, he had some mixed with some of cockroaches. go lurk vfox's youtube channel til you find it. I think its his gyna lurida video.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Apr 3, 2012)

They can begin reproducing somewhere around the halfway point to their ultimate size (They continue to grow after becoming sexually mature, like female tarantulas or millipedes. I think them's reasonable comparisons).


----------

